# bonnaroo.oorannob



## LilMa

Is anyone going this year to Bonnaroo?? I have never been, but my cousin lives right by where they hold it and she always finds out what color the bracelets are for that year and all. But yea, just wondering if anyone has went and what kind of experience you have had and was it really what it's pumped up to be.. I have had high hopes of it, but dont want to pay and be disappointed


----------



## carlylanea

i'm gonna be there for sure this year....every year so far has been fucking incredible...definitely worth the cash.


----------



## drybonezz

Me and my boyfriend are going to try to take a road trip down there, if you find out the bracelet color, let me know!


----------



## Beegod Santana

Been working there for the past 6 yrs and I think its about the shittiest show of the year. I refuse to set foot on that land unless I'm being paid to be there. The wristbands are specially made cloth bands now so you can forget about making fakies. Sneaking in is still easy as hell though, just walk through the woods.


----------



## Poking Victim

they are working really hard at making it appealing to everyone, judging from the lineup
sounds like hell, basically

Dave Matthews Band
Kings of Leon
Stevie Wonder
Jay-Z
Tenacious D
Weezer
The Flaming Lips with Stardeath and White Dwarfs perform “Dark Side of the Moon”
The Dead Weather
Damian Marley & Nas
Phoenix
Norah Jones
Michael Franti & Spearhead
John Fogerty
Regina Spektor
Jimmy Cliff
LCD Soundsystem
The Avett Brothers
Thievery Corporation
Rise Against
Tori Amos
The National
Zac Brown Band
Les Claypool
John Prine
The Black Keys
Steve Martin & the Steep Canyon Rangers
Jeff Beck
Dropkick Murphys
She & Him
Against Me!
The Disco Biscuits
Daryl Hall & Chromeo
Jamey Johnson
Clutch
Bassnectar
Kid Cudi
Baaba Maal
Kris Kristofferson
Medeski Martin & Wood
The xx
GWAR
Dan Deacon Ensemble
Tinariwen
Wale
Deadmau5
The Melvins
Gaslight Anthem
Miike Snow
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Dr. Dog
They Might Be Giants
Punch Brothers
Isis
Blitzen Trapper
Blues Traveler
Miranda Lambert
Calexico
OK Go
Trombone Shorty & Orleans Avenue
Martin Sexton
Lotus
Baroness
Dave Rawlings Machine
Mayer Hawthorne and the County
Japandroids
Jay Electronica
Edward Sharpe & the Magnetic Zeros
Ingrid Michaelson
The Dodos
Manchester Orchestra
The Temper Trap
Cross Canadian Ragweed
Big Sam’s Funky Nation
Carolina Chocolate Drops
Tokyo Police Club
The Entrance Band
Local Natives
Brandi Carlile
Mumford & Sons
Rebelution
Diane Birch
Monte Montgomery
Julia Nunes
The Postelles
Lucero
Here We Go Magic
Hot Rize
Neon Indian
B.O.B
Needtobreathe


----------



## macks

Well at least John Prine and GWAR would be cool!


----------



## Bendixontherails

macks said:


> Well at least John Prine and GWAR would be cool!


 

I just have to say that I love that sentence. it's just... perfect.


----------



## BUMJUG

john fogerty......


----------



## connerR

deadmau5!!!


----------



## macks

Wait a second, that "Steve Martin and the Steep Canyon Rangers" band is actually the comedian/actor Steve Martin!!! 







FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## colorado

tennesse cops suck and event progressivly more commerical each year as with all festivals it has horrible sanitation but worst part is the dust and heat.nice line up though been on festival seen for a little while and many knowlagable friends say f bonnarro lot nicer festivals but it is fun if you want to make ten grand then its the place if ya got any questions about festivals p.m me stay away from gathering of the vibes and f the nitirous mafia


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

Although I've never been to Bonnaroo, personally I've had it with those expensive corporate sponsored music festivals. Putting up with the hippies, drunk ass bro's, money spent on gas/food/water/tickets/booze/drugs just to see one of my favorite bands play on a tragically unintimate stage at 1:00 in the afternoon with 105 degree heat isn't all that fun for me. I like the nightlife at the tent cities better. Last year I went to Sasquatch in Washington and had fun but it was a big hassle. I got arrested (ditched 60$ worth of molly in the security gaurd van and they stole my sunglasses off my head), had a heat stroke, spent the little money I had, and on top of it contracted Giardia (sp?) from the shit tasting water they were passing off as potable. The cheapest pack of smokes you could but within 10 miles was almost 10$ a pack and 24 racks of PBR were going for like 30$ something.


----------



## spidermonkey

you can still fabricate a passible bracelet with said color ribbon, you just have to paint the logos that are on the wristbanf onto the ribbon, and use a black bead to pass as the locking mechanism on the cloth wristbands...these work well for getting through the checkpoints once your already on the grounds, in other words, still try to sneak in, but once your in you'll be able to access centeroo and the main stage area by walking through the mini checkpoints with a large group of people and holding your arm up high...they'll glance at your band and your fine....

as the weekend wears on sweat tends to wash the paint away, but by saturday theres so many people with no wristband that its not really a problem...

bonnaroo isnt that appealing other than the possibility of either TONS of free booze/beer by socializing with the camps or of making a bankroll


----------



## wildboy860

I'll prolly be sneaking in with some fellow StP'rs or working paid staff for the Clean Vibes company.


----------



## beermilkshake

I worked there last year doing recyclying. You dont even need to sneak in. If you dont mind volunteering for a few hours each day you can go for free. Just google clean vibes and fill out a volunteer app. I didnt see any of the music I wanted because I had to work from 5pm to 3am but at least i wasnt in the heat. Thats the worst part, its really fucking hot.


----------



## LeilaniRose

Im going this year. Dont worry about the bracelet coloura piecer, just bring scissors and sewing stuff and ask people to cut off the extra pieces of their bracelets and sew them together.


----------



## Monkeywrench

The scenery at the Roo is SHIT. If I'm going to pay money and get mind-bogglingly high, I want to be somewhere pretty at least. 

I'm no hippie, but the Disco Biscuits can put on one hell of a trippy show. At least they used to back in the day. If you're gonna experiment with something, do it during one of their sets, or Bassnectar.


----------



## Monkeywrench

..and fuck the nitrous mafia inDEED. These kids are the oogles of hippie/festival culture. I once witnessed 15 of them get arrested and their tanks destroyed in Camden, NJ. Half of them were too phished out on the street to even notice the police were walking over them. They're like zombies. Zombies that will sell you bunk shit and then fight you if you don't want any nitrous. :mummy:


----------



## waywardsoul

a couple of my friends are going this year but I didn't want to pay the $500 or whatever they're spending...for them its more or less an excuse to do as much drugs as possible. I feel like the set list is so huge that it doesn't even matter; for most people there it all probably starts to blend together after a while anyway...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I'm gonna try to be there and sneak in. We'll see how that goes


----------



## wildboy860

I"m also gonna try and sneak in.  I heard it's not hard.


----------



## brobro!

i wouldn't pay for it. i snuck in last year, if you go past the exit for it and park at wal mart you can easily sneak through the woods and get in. you dont necessarily have to have a bracelet, just wear a shit ton of stuff around yer wrists. you could also cut off the ends of other peoples bracelets and sew them together. its not hard at all to sneak in


----------



## simpletoremember

macks said:


> Wait a second, that "Steve Martin and the Steep Canyon Rangers" band is actually the comedian/actor Steve Martin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING AWESOME!


 
That's ballin'... But the show itself its not worth my time or effort. Just to see a few bands on the line up I've already seen before, besides Nas... But I'm not a fan of Damien Marley.


----------



## Sugarmoon

Maybe 2 or 3 of those bands are even worthy.. Anyways im a festival goer myself love the vibes and the music, yeah they gettin way to commercial and mainstream with the shitty bands they are puttin up. SO WHATS so wrONg with Gathering OF THE VIBES?? What about LIBERATE or strange creek fest.. yo


----------



## characterzero

Clean vibes is pretty cool, worked post show at 'Roo last year. Thinking about it this year, but what with the Hangout fest, the perfect line up at All Good, and Phish tour, its lookin pretty unlikely. I dig it though. Its definitely worth it to go at least once.


----------

